# Why the Fuss Over SMEP?



## TMM

I've been reading quite a few complaints about SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) and can't figure out why there is so much fussing and complaints of being tired out.

Is there some bizarre positioning required or minimum amount of time needed for the :sex: to be effective?

From what I've read it's simply:

1) having unprotected intercourse every other day from CD8 until OPK shows positive, then
2) sex once daily for three consecutive days, taking a one day break and
3) getting back to the fun again
4) No more sex until after BFP or next CD8 :cry:

I can definitely see 4) being a deal breaker because it's bad enough not doing the deed during AF, but to cut it out for another two weeks?

How important is 4) to the plan? I'd be willing to cut back on sex to try it out, but giving it up entirely for what could be another three weeks would be a killer! That means only making love between 6 -9 times in a month. :growlmad:

For those who have had children using SMEP, did you break down and get down following three straight + one day break?


----------



## NatoPMT

I wasnt aware of the 4th point, i thought that it was better to have at least the odd bd to maintain sperm health - something about sperm dying and producing death-to-other-sperm chemicals or somert


----------



## DLStreet

I thought the same as the above poster, that you should abstain. Just have sex every 4/5 days or so after your ovulation window. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TMM

I don't think DH can go that long without it unless we're on business trips!


----------



## 2have4kids

Rule#4 is the part that doesn't work. Strict regiments are simply killer. It's why many diets fail, controlling marriages fail, and other machine-like processes don't work when forced onto humans. We are creatures of habit but like to have an air of freedom. :sex:away! ;)

Saying that, there are some ladies who have men who would also have a BIG problem having regimented intercourse from CD8-o and therefore go spontaneous until the OPK shows a+ and then as much as possible for 4+days (for the guys who say I'm too tired, got a headache etc). This is again too regimented,the whole SMEP, for some couples. I'd beat them into submission myself if they were never interested but...you know, we need to be nice even to the ones who complain bitterly. Eye on the prize.


----------



## SloanPet77

I heard SMEP described differently as well, I was told:

have sex whenever you want but then starting on CD 12 DTD every other day until CD 16, starting on CD 17 DTD everyday until the day after O. So its really only 9 days of controlled sex and thats only every other day until day before O and day after O, during those 3 days have sex everyday. After O you can have unlimited amounts of sex until CD 11 again, and then start the every other day again, and so forth.


----------



## vermeil

2have4kids said:


> Rule#4 is the part that doesn't work. Strict regiments are simply killer. It's why many diets fail, controlling marriages fail, and other machine-like processes don't work when forced onto humans. We are creatures of habit but like to have an air of freedom. :sex:away! ;)
> 
> Saying that, there are some ladies who have men who would also have a BIG problem having regimented intercourse from CD8-o and therefore go spontaneous until the OPK shows a+ and then as much as possible for 4+days (for the guys who say I'm too tired, got a headache etc). This is again too regimented,the whole SMEP, for some couples. I'd beat them into submission myself if they were never interested but..*.you know, we need to be nice even to the ones who complain bitterly. Eye on the prize.*

I just had to highlight that. I burst out laughing when I read it. How very true! Eye on the prize ladies!! :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: Thats a good way to look at it...

Question, I read and was told to have :sex: every other day during your fertile days so your significant other can replenish his sperm.... Can too much :sex: cause you not to become pregnant? Sounds crazy to me because it only takes one lil :spermy: ;)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yeah, I also had never heard of #4. I wouldn't worry about that one too much, UNLESS you have a history of early m/c and your doctor advises no sex during the luteal phase. As for me and DH, SMEP would never work. He can't do regimented sex and also can't go three nights in a row. We do every other day during fertile window and leave it at that. It can be very frustrating at times when he's too tired when I know I'm about to ov :wacko: so I keep eyes on the prize and pray we get the timing just right [-o&lt;


----------



## 2have4kids

I think this is why some couples need a break from ttc. I couldn't fathom having to wait a whole month while 'taking a break', tww is long enough. For this reason and the regimentedness of SMEP we've never done it.

I just got my BFP today, I'm hoping it'll stick. No SMEP here! Just some reliable OPK's, soft cups, supplements & CBEFM.


----------



## GreenOrchid

2have4kids said:


> I think this is why some couples need a break from ttc. I couldn't fathom having to wait a whole month while 'taking a break', tww is long enough. For this reason and the regimentedness of SMEP we've never done it.
> 
> I just got my BFP today, I'm hoping it'll stick. No SMEP here! Just some reliable OPK's, soft cups, supplements & CBEFM.

Fx'd for a sticky bean!!!!!


----------

